# Type of stone for aquarium



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently I put some stones found at road side in my tank. Is this ok for my tank and will it affects my tank's performance? Any comment is welcomed.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you cleanthem?(as in scrubbing, boiling,bleaching, rinsing)
If it is limestone, it will slowly dissolve, and harden your water.If it has metals in it, they can rust, rust is never good for aquariums. Ifit ain't to sharp, or jagged fish should be safe.
But it is always good to clean you're rocks. Got any pictures?


----------



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

How to attach photos in this forum? Ps advise.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

sign up for an account at http://www.photobucket.com

then upload your photos from your computer to photobucket.

then using the boxes next to the image click on the one with tags on it.

if you copy the address in the top bar and add those tags it will not work,


----------



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

ok. thanks. uploaded success. Please find the photos in following link. Do let me know if they do not work.

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk14 ... 080619.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk14 ... 619001.jpg


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

maybe its me, but it looks quartz like to me

if its got lots of metallic veins then it isn't so great, but otherwise should be pretty inert


----------



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks man. i have been putting it in my tank for nearly 2 months. So, i guess my fish is ok with it...


----------

